# Dog Licence



## Jillywilly (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi all

This is a question for a friend. Is a dog licence required in Cyprus? I have heard conflicting stories that some people have been told they must have one and others have not. Is it only for certain breeds of dogs?

And how do you go about getting one?

Many thanks
Jilly:llama: (sorry this was the closest I could find to a dog!!)


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

As far as I understand, you are supposed to have a dog licence and to register ownership of a dog with your local symbolio.

When a friend of ours had her dog microchipped she had to go the the Divisional Veterinary Office and had to register with them. They recorded the dog (take your passport and ID if you have one) and gave her a licence and a certificate to take to the Mukhtar.


----------

